# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Young NY bodybuilder from dominican rep.

## JR G lady

Armando peña this kid is huge. I believe he was 20 yo in these pics

Victor Martinez trains him and also Vic's trainer 






Here he is @ 17 yo with fellow bodybuilder Doug Novell also from NY.

----------


## gearbox

kid looks very good. huge chest for 20

----------


## Awesome_Archy

I want my chest like that.

----------


## BG

very big but a bit "bulky". Still crazy.

----------


## Back In Black

Sick thick back. Great genetics I think!

----------


## PurpleOnes

Back looks good , but he still needs a lot of improving... he has time to do it.

----------


## 1981

Looks good

----------

